# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Hồ trăn là một loại quả hạch đơn hạt, màu xanh lục với hương vị bùi béo, thơm dịu

## taimaimaipro

*Mô tả*

*Hạt dẻ cười. Hạt dẻ cười Mỹ du nhập. Hạt dẻ cười mua ở đâu tại Hà Nội, TpHCM. Hạt còn được gọi khác là “quả hồ trăn”, “quả hạnh phúc”*, được nhiều người ưa chuộng vì không chỉ ngon miệng mà còn có tác dụng chống ôxy hoá, giảm nguy cơ bệnh tim mạch, ngăn ngừa tiểu đường.


mua hạt chia ở đâu

mua hạt lanh ở đâu

mua hạt dẻ cười ở đâu


*[replacer_img]Tìm hiểu hạt dẻ cười*

Hạt dẻ cười là tên ngộ ngĩnh mà người Việt Nam hay gọi, hoặc ta gọi “quả Hồ trăn” (Pistachio nut) một cách nôm na theo hình trạng của nó ( đang cười) . Với nguồn gamma-tocopherol lý tưởng, Hồ trăn có thể làm giảm nguy cơ ung thư phổi và một số loại ung thư khác – đó là kết luận trong ít của tổ chức chuyên môn Hiệp hội Nghiên cứu Ung thư Mỹ (AACR).

_Hạt dẻ cười_ được thu hoạch từ cây (dạng cây bụi) thuộc họ đào lộn hột (anacardiaceous), là loài cây cho trái được ghi nhận sớm nhất (theo các tài liệu thời Trung Cổ thì con người đã biết đến Hồ trăn từ 7000 năm trước Công nguyên) – và người ta lấy ngày 26 tháng 2 là ngày Quốc tế quả Hồ trăn…

hạp với khí hậu kiểu Địa Trung Hải, Hồ trăn được trồng kiểu trang trại lần trước tiên tại California vào những năm 30; chưa tới 10 năm sau quả Hồ trăn giống Kerman tại đây trở thành một sản phẩm xuất khẩu nhiều nhất thế giới (hàng năm California sinh sản và xuất khẩu 136 – 181 ngàn tấn Hồ trăn).

Hồ trăn là một loại quả hạch đơn hạt, màu xanh lục với hương vị bùi béo, thơm dịu, nằm bên trong lớp áo màu hồng và lớp vỏ cứng (sẽ nứt đôi khi quả chín muồi)… Quả Hồ trăn có thể dùng ăn sống hoặc rang muối (như hạnh nhân) và người ta thường ăn quả hồ trăn kèm với các món sốt, farci, pâté, kem và bánh ngọt.

Hồ trăn thật sự có thể làm tăng chừng độ huyết thanh tocopherol-gamma, một dạng của vitamin E, giúp bảo vệ chống lại bệnh ung thư, đặc biệt là giảm nguy cơ ung thư phổi. Đây cũng là nguồn acid béo giúp giảm cholesterol xấu (LDL-C) và tăng cholesterol tốt (HDL-C). Ngoài tocopherol (cũng có mặt trong thực phẩm khác như hồ đào, đậu phộng hoặc các loại dầu đậu tương và ngô), Hồ trăn còn “sở hữu” gần 10 loại chất chống oxy hóa rất mạnh (như resveratrol, querticin và naringenin…). Ngoài ra, Hồ trăn cũng chứa một số lượng đáng kể lutein và zeaxanthin – 2 chất chống oxy hóa họ carotenoid, giúp giảm nguy cơ thoái hóa võng mạc do tuổi tác, hỗ trợ hệ miễn dịch…

Các nghiên cứu lâm sàng và nghiên cứu dịch tễ học cũng đã cho thấy tocopherol-gamma có thể bảo vệ chống lại ung thư tuyến tiền liệt. Các nhà nghiên cứu cũng quan sát được sự gia tăng đáng kể của tocopherol-gamma trong huyết thanh những người có sử dụng Hồ trăn đều đặn (với lượng tối thiểu 30g/tuần trong 4 tuần liên tiếp). Hiệu quả này nối trong tuần thứ 5 và thứ 6 với tỷ lệ tocopherol-gamma cao hơn vào cuối thời kỳ nghiên cứu so với giá trị ban đầu.

Các nghiên cứu cũng khẳng định: quả Hồ trăn với những tính năng quý giá có thể được dùng như một loại thực phẩm phối hợp đưa vào chương trình chiến lược giảm nguy cơ ung thư phổi, mà không có thay đổi đáng kể trong chỉ số trọng lượng cơ thể người dùng. hồ hết các nghiên cứu đều khuyên nên dùng tối thiểu 30g Hồ trăn/tuần để cải thiện và tăng cường sức khỏe…

_Dinh dưỡng hạt dẻ cười_

*Hạt dẻ cười* rất giàu dưỡng chất, cung cấp hơn 30 vitamin, khoáng vật và dưỡng chất thục vật khác nhau, nhưng lại là một trong các loại hạt có ít calo nhất (3-4 calo/hạt). Về thành phần cơ bản, trong 30g Hồ trăn chứa:

50% chất béo, bao gồm 83% các acid béo không bão hòa và hoàn toàn không có chất béo trans.

3g chất xơ hòa tan (nhiều hơn bất cứ hạt có dầu nào)

23% protein

13% carbohydrate

ngoại giả Dẻ cười còn có các dưỡng chất: Kali, đồng, magné, mangan, potassium và phosphor…

_Hạt dẻ cười_ có thể bảo quản được trong vòng 6 tháng, trong hộp kín, nơi mát, khô và tránh ánh sáng. Với hạt đã rang chín với muối, có thể bảo quản trong ngăn mát tủ lạnh để tránh tình trạng “chảy dầu” (chất béo bị ôxi hóa gây mùi hôi). Quý khách hàng xem thêm: Tác dụng của hạt dẻ cười nhé

*Lý do bạn nên chọn sản phẩm của HTFood* *–* Sản phẩm rõ nguồn cội, an toàn vệ sinh thực phẩm – Chất lượng tuyệt hảo, giữ trọn hương vị tự nhiên thơm ngon nhất – Bao bì đẹp mắt, qua, hiệp làm quà tặng – KHÔNG Cholesterol, KHÔNG Phẩm màu, KHÔNG Chất bảo quản

_Giá bán hạt dẻ cười: 500k/kg -> Giá khuyến mại: 450k/kg_ _(Sản phẩm đặc biệt, không tẩy trắng, hương vị thiên nhiên )_

*Hạt dẻ cười bán ở đâu?*

*HTFood luôn đem đến cho khách hàng những sản phẩm Hạt dẻ cười Mỹ chất lượng tốt nhất.* Địa chỉ bán Hạt dẻ cười uy tín nhất tại Hà Nội và Tp HCM – Sài Gòn – Đà Nẵng – Hải Phòng – Nghệ An – Thanh Hóa …

----------

